# Ice on strawberry



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I was hoping to get a report on the berry. anyone been there lately? I would like to go Monday but only if ice is coming off.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Fished Strawberry yesterday and YES the ice is coming off! The Soldier Creek side is the only place where there is enough open water, but the fishing was really good for us. Fished with Paul Phillips, the owner of Strawberry Bay Marina and the guy knows how to catch fish. I caught 2, he ended up with around 30! Including a rainbow that was 3.5-4.0 pounds! Our best technique was casting a small black marabou jig and bouncing it just off the bottom. We found places with open water anywhere from 15 feet of water to as much as 50 feet. This cold weather might freeze it up overnight, but Paul says it usually re-thaws about 11-12 each day. West Chicken, the dam, Aspen Grove all had a bit of open water. Drive around however and you'll find better places with just as much if not more open water to fish. Good luck. 
fstop aka...Adam Eakle


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks a bunch I will hit it Monday then.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Maribou jigs huh? Amazing. I never would have thunk. Thanks Adam! :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks! I however only caught two, Paul kicked my butt with those jigs! Headed up tomorrow with the kids. Maybe I'll get a few more.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Not a lot of open ice this morning. Fishing was slow to say the least. Out of the 7 guys fishing a little open stretch by us....nobody caught a fish.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Maribou jigs huh? Amazing. I never would have thunk.


Those dont work!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Can you drive to either soldier creek side marina's yet?


-DallanC


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

You can drive anywhere you want to. Took my sonata to Aspen boat ramp, and my truck madE it to rennegade. Not much open on the berry side, SC is opening fast though


----------

